# Naughty Rat who knows better, what to do?



## Changophant (Mar 30, 2008)

My rat Oreo is extremely spoiled and has an attitude problem. I need some input on punishment that works. Here is a background on her. Its a good story and includes past punishment and behavior. The real problem now is that she has started to chew power cords, telephone etc.

I have little doubt GOD had something to do with her in our family. My daughter had been crying off and on for about a month when she could not have a puppy since we live in an apt. and I would not let her have a turtle or other small animal since I do not like animals to be in a cage. Then Oreo came into our lives right afterwards. 

I found her outside in our apartment complex parking lot/ courtyard. I chased her around trying to catch her (who knows why) along with 10 kids screaming and some helping. I finally cornered her and grabbed her. She bit me about 10 times, and I mean hard. It hurt but I didnt let go as blood spilled from my hand. 

I put her in a box and the first thing my girlfriend says to my total surprise is "are we going to keep it"? We let Oreo calm down for an hour and then I put my hand in the box with some food and she eagerly took it and let me pet , then hold her. 

She was well behaved and has never bit anyones hand again. She must have been very young since she has double in size since.

She is spoiled since she is free to roam the entire apartment 24 hours a day. She has an enormous house (cage) that is never locked (until recently) but where she has water, food and her potty boxes. She sleeps in a little bed on the headboard/cabinet of our bed and is totally adorable. She comes when she is called, and knows how to "stay".

So anyway here are the problems. I think out of total curiosity she bit my ear one day. It didnt hurt but those teeth are sharp and the lobe of the ear soft and squishy, bleeds alot too. I didnt do anything since I assumed it was an accident. Then it happened again and harder. And by the third time I through her and then grabbed her and hit her on the nose with my finger. It happened repeatedly for a couple months. As punishment/training I would put her nose by my ear and yell "no" repeatedly and hit her nose with my finger.

She soon learned not to do it and now just nibbles on my ear very gently. So she understands and learned (after 10 ear episodes).

This is not the big problem but just another example of her behavior: There is only one place in the house she is not allowed and that is on the dinner table. She has jumped on the table many times and then when I yell "no" jumped off. She has gotten to the point that now she will get ready to jump on it, look at me and just sit there as I yell "no" to stop her. She waits as I continue to say no, then jumps on the table after thinking about it for a while. I dont like to hit her so I have started putting her nose on the table while saying "no" then afterwards putting her in time out locked in her house. Over and over now, she is just being naughty on purpose I suspect.

The real problem is that she has started to chew power cords telephone etc. I worry about her getting electricuted so have been willing to do whatever it takes and have repeatedly showed her the cords(with her nose) while yelling no, no, no and hitting her on the nose. I have stopped now and resorted to the "time out" since I dont want to give her brain damage or something. Nothing is working and I'm pretty sure she understands. 

I do not want to have to lock her in the cage full time and am out of ideas. I even put hot pepper on the cord and put her mouth on it while saying no plus "time out" afterwards. Im pretty sure she knows what is going on but is so spoiled or rebellious that she wont listen. The timeouts are getting longer and longer (about one day in length yesterday) and still not working. About 6 or 7 times now chewing cords.

I can not just release her into the wild either since she is a domesticated rat that someone must have abandoned. Im sure she would get eaten or starve not to mention she is extremely loved and we dont want her to go anywhere.

Anyone know any alternative punishments that work? Ive checked the forum and couldnt find anything.

Thanks for reading this far I just couldnt help myself on sharing our story too :wink: . Oreo is currently in timeout for jumping on the table, again.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Don't hit her on the nose, it's extremely sensitive. Try misting her with water like you would a cat(mist, mind you, not that laser-mode junk).

Also, you will want to consider getting her a cagemate and she will be perfectly happy sitting in her cage while you can't have her out and about.

Part of having a free-ranging rat is covering up all the wires. If you can't do that, don't let her free-range. Simple as that. The area she is roaming in must be 'rat-proof' as you would 'baby-proof' a room for a human baby.


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

If you're convinced that she should roam around the apartment all day, I would say just rat-proof the house. Tape up or hide all electrical cords or anything that could hurt her. 

I don't really know what to say though...I don't know of anyone who just lets their rat roam the house 24 hrs a day, so I don't know.

However, I must say you're probably scaring the crap out of her by hitting her nose and screaming, but I've gotta admit I could be taking that the wrong way. But a hit on the nose seems to harsh..as does yelling. Putting her in the cage would've been my only suggestion, but that obviously isn't working. So I'm just rambling...lol sorry I couldn't be of much help.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i know of people who let their rats roam 24/7, and they have totally rat-proofed their houses... taping all electrical cords and hanging them high on walls, making it impossible for ratties to get behind washing machines, fridges, ovens, covering drains in bathrooms, etc.

a friend has a rat who was burnt from nibbling on a power cord. fortunately she survived, but most do not. if you want a free ranging ratty, you MUST rat proof.

as for punishment... rats are not children or puppies. do not hit/tap her on the nose. if you must punish her for behaviour that is ratty behaviour, put her back in her cage!


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

Your basically asking a 2 year old child to not eat the opened candy bar sitting 2inches from their nose while you take a nap and they are hungry. Rats chew! They chew anything and electrical wires are just far too tempting. You will never stop the behavior, you need to either cover the wires or cage your rat. Sorry to be blunt, but training a rat to not jump on a table and training a rat to not chew on something that looks yummy and feels good in his teeth are two different things!


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

If you must punish I find carefully pinning my boy on his back with a gental touch works. Of course if he struggles so bad he might hurt himself I let him go. But rats understand a stern voice so when I have him pinned I tell him what he did wrong. But yeah, you need to rat proof the house. They are worse then kids.


----------



## Changophant (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks, It hurts me more to see her locked in her cage than hitting her nose, but I will stop doing it as advised. please dont think Im a rat beater or something. I knick named her "the baby" and I would happily take a few stitches to protect her from a dog etc. She is always playing with us and an absolute dream pet. We've thought about getting a friend but I didnt know if her friend would be as good as her and didnt want to have to lock either one in a cage. The cord chewing has only been just lately. I will try the water spray in the face. I know she hates taking a bath so that makes sense. She squeeked like crazy the only time I ever gave her one. 

The only thing about the water is she sneezes sometimes and does this hickup coughing thing ( I know its common and I forget the name of it). Thats another reason I never give her a bath. Im afraid it will hurt her , since its like a cold. 

Also she can chew through the metal on the cords tape wont stop her, taping the cords up/ away sounds smart . I have 2 computers ,tvs x box 360 etc and cords everywhere hmmm I will have to think how. Ive rat proofed everthing else, dishwasher etc. though.



Thanks, so far so good. Man I never expected so many responses so fast.


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

If she bites you again try "squeaking" (like a rat) really loud to startle her. I've heard it work wonders on biters.


----------



## Gobo (Mar 6, 2008)

if you have an area that has a lot of cords, like by your tvs or xbox and whatever, try just blocking off that area. you can just put bricks or something else around it to keep her from getting at them instead of individually taping the wires in that area


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

LOL put wire mesh around your entertainment system back ROFLH that'll keep her out.


----------



## Gobo (Mar 6, 2008)

i just ment over the wires but maybe a better idea would be to go with the wire mesh, but, instead of putting it around the system... put it around the whole living room! then oreo can have the house and it can have a people cage in it! tada! problem solved


----------



## Katherose (Nov 20, 2007)

I would advise that you NOT spray her in the face. Water in the eyes and ears can be harmful. Spray her back and be careful to avoid her head. I would suggest rat-proofing, though, and if you cannot do that, then you need to cage her and only have her out when you can supervise her.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Katherose said:


> Water in the eyes and ears can be harmful.


A little spritz here and there is just fine, which is why I pointedly said NOT to use the jet-stream option on most water bottles.


----------

